# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  αγορά κεραίας για ίντερνετ από τον δήμο χωριού 9 χιλιόμετρα μακριά

## insider1

πρώτα απο ολα καλησπέρα!

εχουμε και λεμε,
πριν καιρό ειχα αγοράσει μια κεραία για το χωριο, την ubnt airgrid m2 hp 16dbi με τον σκοπώ να την χρησιμοποιήσω για ιντερνετ.
Απο τον δημο του χωριου ειχα ταχητητα download εως 30 με 40 kb/s  :: 
η ταχύτητα παει πολυ παραπάνω...και υπέθεσα οτι φταίει η κεραία μου!

ετσι την εβαλα αλλου δηλαδη στο δημοσιο δικτυο του χωριου μου που ειναι 2mbps λεμε τωρα  :: 

Ο δημος εχει μια ubnt bullet m2 hp και μαλλων ειναι στραμμένη προς έμενα γιατι με την airgrid ειχα σήμα -83dbm.H airgrid λεει οτι ειναι εως 10 χιλιομετρά(και καλα).Το budget μου ειναι καπου στα 100ευρω.
μου πρότειναν αυτην εδω https://www.ubnt.com/airmax/powerbeam/
να την αγορασω?

ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## papashark

ψάξε να βρεις μία με μεγαλύτερο κέρδος (db). Αυτή που σου είπαν είναι 18db, ψάξε για κάτι παραπάνω, ας δώσεις και παραπάνω λεφτά, αλλά να ξέρεις και πάλι μπορεί να μην έχεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα.

----------


## insider1

σκέφτηκα και το αλλο, να αγορασω μια bullet m2 hp και την tp-link ant2424b που εχει 24dbi κερδος.ταχυτητα κάπου στα 4mbps ειναι αποδεκτη!! να το επιχειρήσω?

----------


## papashark

cross your fingers ....

και μην πάρεις bullet, προτίμησε ένα groove από mikrotik, ποιό περίπλοκα, αλλά ποιο καλά

----------


## insider1

Πάλι αλλαγή σχεδίων!! 

Τώρα λεω να αγοράσω την groove που ειναι 2 και 5 ghz με μια κεραία goldwireless 24dbi στα 2.4ghz.
Το θέμα είναι ότι θέλω να συνδεθώ σε ενα δίκτυο στα 5 ghz ελεύθερο για ίντερνετ,με την goldwireles.
Το ρωτάω γιατί συνδέθηκα σε αυτό με ένα galaxy s3 και είχε σήμα -77 με τρελές ταχύτητες! Η πρέπει να αλλάξω τη κεραία?

----------


## gas

Πρεπει να αλλαξεις κεραια με μια αντιστοιχη για τους 5ghz.

----------


## nikolas_350

Κάποτε υπήρχαν και ανταλλακτικά feedhorn για αλλαγή της κεραίας από τα 2,4 σε 5GHz
π.χ.
http://www.l-com.com/wireless-antenn...ment-feedhorn#

----------


## insider1

παιδειά αυτήν την εβδομάδα θα αγοράσω τα μηχανιματα.
Έχω μπερδευτεί...διαβάζοντας για την bullet και τη groove όλοι λένε ότι η ubnt είναι καλύτερη.
Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς και τις 2 να μου πει πια να πάρω?

----------


## gas

Για την δουλεια που την θες εσυ να παρεις καλυτερα την air grid 24db της Ubnt και θα εισαι οκ.

----------


## insider1

Μήπως εννοείς την bullet m2 με κεραία 24dbi?
Θέλω και δεύτερη λύση στα 5 GHz για αυτό θέλω πιο πολύ την groove(που ειναι και 2 και 5)αλλά το θέμα είναι αν είναι καλή.

----------


## Petite

> Για την δουλεια που την θες εσυ να παρεις καλυτερα την air grid 24db της Ubnt και θα εισαι οκ.



Καλησπέρα. Έχεις να προτείνεις μήπως καποιο κατάστημα για ηλεκτρονική παραγγελία για τη συγκεκριμένη;  ::

----------


## gas

http://computers.xpatit.gr/
http://www.e-wireless.gr/
http://www.aerial.net/shop/
http://www.nsys.gr/
http://www.pc-mastor.gr/
https://www.hellasdigital.gr/
Συγνωμη αν ξεχασα καποιο αλλα ριξε μια ματια σε αυτα και θα βρεις αυτο που χρειαζεσαι.

----------


## Petite

Οοο, είσαι τέλειος, για κάποιον λόγο το aerial δεν το ήξερα καν. Ευχαριστώ, θα τα ψάξω!  ::

----------


## nkar

Στα παραπάνω να προσθέσω και τo
https://www.hellasdigital.gr/

Εχω ψωνίσει απο εκει και είμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένος...

----------


## Petite

Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!  ::

----------


## mikemtb

> Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!


Ευχαρίστως, ότι θέλεις! 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------

